# Holes in stucco/EIFS



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a reoccuring problem on a clients house. They have columns on the front entry that are EIFS/stucco. I need to find out what critter/pest/bird is actually eating through the top layer and eating the insulation layer. Anyone else ever come across this. I'm in Georgia if that helps. The house across the street has the same EIFS trim and they do not have a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in middle Ga and have run across the same problem many times. In my case I found 2 types of critters that do this. Woodpeckers are notorious for this activity in Macon. Most often I find that squirrels are the problem. They take the material and build nests. Once they learn there's some warm stuff behind the wall they don't forget. We also deal with carpenter bees but I've never seen them chew stucco.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

We have trouble with Woodpeckers do that around here too. Was thinking they have some kind of spray you can use for it.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm having trouble with a woodpecker as well. Look at the hole it's made in my roof. The plastic snake on the ridge is supposed to frighten off birds, but the pecker just threw it off. These old tricks don't seem to work any more. The pointed end on a thatch is said to ward off evil spirits, but the wife is still here so that doesn't work either.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

woodpeckers


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Woodpeckers will peck on anything during breeding season, metal poles concrete, I even had one banging away on the box of my truck once. What I was told is they do this for the sound during breeding season, kinda like a ruffed grouse does drumming in the spring. So it could be that woodpeckers are using it to make a booty call.:laughing:


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> I'm having trouble with a woodpecker as well. Look at the hole it's made in my roof. The plastic snake on the ridge is supposed to frighten off birds, but the pecker just threw it off. These old tricks don't seem to work any more. The pointed end on a thatch is said to ward off evil spirits, but the wife is still here so that doesn't work either.
> View attachment 56777
> 
> 
> View attachment 56778



Up here around the lake people have problems with seagulls crapping all over everything and buy owl decoys to try to keep them away but they figure those out in about a week or two also. As for the evil spirit in your house, your on your own there.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

This is true and it is most likely Woodpecker.

however you need to consider other reasons it would be poking into stucco...Is subtrade underneath foam wood?

Could be a nest of termites and not breeding period that is attracting them.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is confirmed WP damage... those suckers are a PITA!

wet wood and bugs they love


----------

